# Looking for a place to hunt near Tifton thsi coming up season



## deerslayer123 (Feb 8, 2013)

Looking for a place to hunt this coming up season in or near Tifton. My brother and i both attend college down here and have not been able to find a place to hunt besides the alapaha river and with no luck there. Any suggestions would be much appreciated. Thanks


----------



## GSURugger (Feb 8, 2013)

www.maps.google.com


----------



## deernbass (Feb 8, 2013)

You at abac?


----------



## Souhternhunter17 (Feb 9, 2013)

I go to ABAC as well. People down here dont care to much to let you hunt their swamps. And the few rivers and creeks arent worth your time. Hardly any public places around unless your willing to drive south towards Valdosta.


----------



## deerslayer123 (Feb 9, 2013)

Yea i went to abac but am in the middle of moving to wiregrass tech. yea i havent had much luck with people letting you hunt there places nore any luck hunting the alapaha river.


----------



## Mwaldrop (Feb 12, 2013)

i graduated in 2009. Hunt paradise pfa. its close and cheap. the flint aint that far and its good hunting. The hwy 32 bridge has a boat landing on what used to be SENAH plantation. Now Luke Bryan owns a good bit of it.
Also, if you go out to the Whiskey barrel at the county line. Talk to that farmer. His name is Mr. Howell, he owns the farm behind the liquor store all the way to the backside of paradise pfa. He has dove shoots on his watermelons and such. He may not let you, but its worth a chance. He has numerous irrigation ponds. we rented the old produce stand beside the whiskey barrel while we attended. Pretty cool story to have sharing addresses and a mailbox with the only liquor store. You might see about renting that place. it was 4 bedrooms for 500. THats cheap around tifton, you'd def get the access then. those ponds are LOADED with trophy bass too


----------



## jabrooks07 (Feb 12, 2013)

Yall are over in my neck of the woods there... Shoot me a pm


----------



## joepuppy (Feb 12, 2013)

Only time I hunted down that way was at ray's mill pond. Not much in the way of ducks there though. More hunters than birds. Same as the rest of GA.


----------



## jabrooks07 (Feb 12, 2013)

Rays mill pond used to be some good shooting, usually better during the week to beat the crowds.


----------



## Unicoidawg (Feb 12, 2013)

moved to the proper forum.


----------

